# heater cable route



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, I hope this is the right place to ask, I have a 66 GTO without AC. I'm getting close to completing my project. I got to the heater control unit and realize I cant find a diagram on where the cable from the heater box runs to the dash unit. There is 3 cables and when I purchased the vehicle 2 years ago, it was not connected. Does anyone have a diagram or picture on how the cables are routed? Thanks in advance.

Oh also, I did a search and not really get a good answer. Do I have to take the fender off or the inner fender on the passenger side in order to install the antenna? also, how is the antenna cable route to the inside of the vehicle. I do not see a hole on the firewall for the antenna cable to route through....


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you search your '66 Service Manual? ;-)










You have to remove the windshield cowl panel in order to access the routing hole above the glove-box section of the upper firewall 
It is not necessary to remover fender to install antenna body onto/into fender.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

having a service manual should be the first item on everyone's shopping list.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks for the quick response...I was wondering what that hole was for.. I just plugged it up because I thought someone drilled a hole up there by the wiper well for something else.


----------

